# Death metal amps



## defchime (Mar 24, 2009)

im planning on getting a new amp soon, but i have no idea what to get.

i play death metal and metal thats really fucked up...im looking for tone like necrophagist, nile, severed savior, and defeated sanity

i've been looking around and really cant figure out which amp will be able to satisfy my need for technical death in addition to brutal death tone

i've been looking at rectifiers, randall v2+t2, engl fireball, peavey 6505 & 6505+ 

i hate 6505's cuz there being used by a bunch of deathcore bands and they all have the same damn tone, so i have no idea if the 6505 can get ma tones


----------



## masterblaster (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if this would be hard enough, but Maybe the VHT Sig X, you can get those used for a little more than the 6505+. I'm with you on everyone having that same tone, they're great sounding, but if you want to be different and hear all your notes, VHT, the upper level ENGLs(Invader, Savage). I played on a Sig, with a Cusack Screamer in front of it and it made it a lot more saturated.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 24, 2009)

can you go to a place around you to try a few out?


----------



## defchime (Mar 24, 2009)

masterblaster said:


> I'm not sure if this would be hard enough, but Maybe the VHT Sig X, you can get those used for a little more than the 6505+. I'm with you on everyone having that same tone, they're great sounding, but if you want to be different and hear all your notes, VHT, the upper level ENGLs(Invader, Savage). I played on a Sig, with a Cusack Screamer in front of it and it made it a lot more saturated.


 
id love to have a high end engl but they all cost too much, the only one i could possibly afford is the fireball.

i forgot to say i have a budget of around $1300...6505 is lookin pretty good now LOL...j/k thats a last resort for sure tho

and...no the only one i can try out is a single rec, i live in a gay ass town with no music stores and the closest one only has mesa amps...but they wont let you try out anything other than single rectifiers


----------



## Bobby (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you thought about the Carvin V3? Killer amp, I had to sell mine due to financial reasons but I love every bit of that two year period I owned.


----------



## defchime (Mar 24, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Have you thought about the Carvin V3? Killer amp, I had to sell mine due to financial reasons but I love every bit of that two year period I owned.


 
i keep getting mixed emotions on the v3, someone told me they arent good for really heavy tones, but (sory for mentioning these bands) i know for a fact suicide silence and winds of plague both use the v3...and i do have to admit suicide silences guitar tone is fucking sawwheeat

who knows if i find a v3 somewhere i'll try it out but i dont plan on buying any of these amps with out trying em first

edit: lol i had to mention ur sig


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 24, 2009)

defchime said:


> and...no the only one i can try out is a single rec, i live in a gay ass town with no music stores and the closest one only has mesa amps...but they wont let you try out anything other than single rectifiers



you mean to say they have other Mesa's there to try but theyr efuse to let you try anything but the single?

you're not too far from Windsor, you should be able to go to L&M there and try them out


----------



## defchime (Mar 24, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> you mean to say they have other Mesa's there to try but theyr efuse to let you try anything but the single?


 
yea they have 2 singles a dual a triple a roadster and a couple stilettos and they wont let anyone try them...i think the owner of the store got raped or something


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 24, 2009)

defchime said:


> yea they have 2 singles a dual a triple a roadster and a couple stilettos and they wont let anyone try them...i think the owner of the store got raped or something



 Maybe someone should do it again, and continue to until he gives on the Mesas. Get me a plane ticket..I got work to do


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 24, 2009)

i don't care what that fucker says, i'd walk in there and tell him, hey you want me to buy an amp, let me try one god damnit

testing out an amp doesn't cost money


----------



## AySay (Mar 24, 2009)

Engl into a Vader 4x12


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 24, 2009)

That setup ain't happening too easy on 13 hundred bucks. I think you should just save more until you're in a financial range to have a go at various amps, not just whatever's cheapest. Just 300 more will open the door for you to try used ENGLs, VHTs, and other amps


----------



## groph (Mar 24, 2009)

mebe he duznt want t3h br00t4lz played on them. 



As far as the Carvin V3 goes, Carvin only sells direct so you won't find any in stores. Carvin does a 10 day money back guarantee thing, so you can send it back and get most of your money back since you'll probably have to pay the shipping.

EDIT: oh and about the 5150/6505. They have controls so you can get different tones out of them. You won't automatically sound like every deathcore band, just stay away from the palm muted tritones, back the friggin gain off, and you're good. They're also probably the meanest head you can get for your budget that can hold their own against almost any other metal amp, stand out really really well in a mix, and can be found all over the place. They're also tight, and can get loose if you want them to be so you can get the techy Necrophagist stuff and you can get the Nile-ish tones.

Plus, most deathcore bands have wicked tone anyway.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 24, 2009)

For 1300 hundred you could do a 6505+, mod it to original 6505 specs WITH bias mod and more, and have a mean ass 6505 that's even MORE aggressive and ballsy than the 6505, with adjustable bias, AND a good clean.


----------



## defchime (Mar 24, 2009)

groph said:


> mebe he duznt want t3h br00t4lz played on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i actually dont mind some deathcore, but the breakdowns got really really old really really fast...but death metal has always had me in a choke hold...

the v3 is really fuckin cheap right now only $850...if they still have the sale on by the end of the month i'll probly be getting it

as for the 6505 the way you described it it seems like it is pretty much exactly what im lookin for, so if the carvin is not at $850 at the end of april then i'll probly save for a little while longer and get a 6505+

can someone explain to me the difference of the 6505 and the + version
i know the plus has better cleans, but is the gain channels any different sounding?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 24, 2009)

The 5150II has the following differences:

Rhythm channel crunch is foot switchable

Adjustable bias (cold range)

Separate EQ for each channel

Separate presence and resonance for each channel

Brighter overall tone

Better clean tone

A little less gain on the lead channel (6 gain stages)

A lot less gain on the rhythm channel (3 gain stages)


That was taken from the FJAMODS website.


----------



## defchime (Mar 24, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The 5150II has the following differences:
> 
> Rhythm channel crunch is foot switchable
> 
> ...


 
well...this whole time ive been trying to figure out if i'll like the 6505+ as opposed to the 6505, but i just realized pretty much every band that uses an amp in the 5150 family uses a 6506+, so why would they use it if it werent as good as another member.

as i said though V3 at the end of april or wait until i have enough for a 6505+ which would probly be around mid summer.

i think i'd b quite satisfied with the v3


----------



## Bobby (Mar 24, 2009)

You can test the V3 for 10 days. That is the only reason I tried it. Going to a shop to try something isn't enough time. I learned the hard way when I picked up a Genz Benz El Diablo.


----------



## defchime (Mar 24, 2009)

Bobby said:


> You can test the V3 for 10 days. That is the only reason I tried it. Going to a shop to try something isn't enough time. I learned the hard way when I picked up a Genz Benz El Diablo.


 
did u liek the v3? 
what type of music do u play?

the el diablo lookes sick tho lol, im glad i dont have millions of dollars or i would buy everything shiny with pretty colours....wait no id rather have a bunch of amps that look nice than the piece of shit amp im using....GODDAMN i wish when i started playin guitar i didnt get the cheapest shit, like dont geet me wrong im glad i have an amp that can somewhat handle death metal but fuck i hate playing through an amp that doesnt reflect my skillz...i think my amp makes me look like i cant play guitar


----------



## Bobby (Mar 24, 2009)

I love the V3 most versatile amp for the money. I'll will get one again.

I play a lot of everything. I used it mainly for Death/Thrash Metal. For the price is shits on so many amps. I tried it with several different cabs. Used my Randall XL when I had it and the V3 cab. It was used with a Vader 4x12 for one show. Wasn't my Vader but man was that tone fucking sick.

I was laid off in Febuary so I sold mine recently and only because I picked up a Crate GT3500h for $125 off of craigslist. I can get Dying Fetus and Suffocation tone all day long.


----------



## groph (Mar 24, 2009)

defchime said:


> i actually dont mind some deathcore, but the breakdowns got really really old really really fast...but death metal has always had me in a choke hold...
> 
> the v3 is really fuckin cheap right now only $850...if they still have the sale on by the end of the month i'll probly be getting it
> 
> ...


 

I hear you, I'll always be a death metal guy at heart too. The deathcoar breakdowns can get repetitive for sure. I hate Suicide Silence with a passion, hahaha. But believe me man, Cryptopsy (craptopsy) came here and holy crap, did Chris's tone ever kill. Had a 5150 on top of a Vader. I described this awesomeness in the other thread you made. The 5150 slaughtered, flat out slaughtered the Triple Rectifier the other guy was using. Raw, pissed off sounding, clear, just generally mean. If you get a 5150/5150II or a 6505/6505+ the differences in tone are pretty minimal, well they may be noticeable to the 5150 aficionados out there, but any of those amps are very very capable of tearing your face off. They don't sound all that bad at low volumes either.

I haven't heard a good V3 clip yet, they seem to be looser and the tone sounds sort of "messy" but they definitely seem like one of those tweaker amps with a bajillion knobs and switches, where the 5150/6505 you can dial in with your ass and summon the Viking lords.


----------



## defchime (Mar 24, 2009)

groph said:


> I hear you, I'll always be a death metal guy at heart too. The deathcoar breakdowns can get repetitive for sure. I hate Suicide Silence with a passion, hahaha. But believe me man, Cryptopsy (craptopsy) came here and holy crap, did Chris's tone ever kill. Had a 5150 on top of a Vader. I described this awesomeness in the other thread you made. The 5150 slaughtered, flat out slaughtered the Triple Rectifier the other guy was using. Raw, pissed off sounding, clear, just generally mean. If you get a 5150/5150II or a 6505/6505+ the differences in tone are pretty minimal, well they may be noticeable to the 5150 aficionados out there, but any of those amps are very very capable of tearing your face off. They don't sound all that bad at low volumes either.
> 
> I haven't heard a good V3 clip yet, they seem to be looser and the tone sounds sort of "messy" but they definitely seem like one of those tweaker amps with a bajillion knobs and switches, where the 5150/6505 you can dial in with your ass and summon the Viking lords.


 

yea, im one of those people that'll sit around and play with knobs till i squeeze out something good. 

so yea i think the v3 would be a pretty good amp for me. 

BUT if i end up getting it and not liking it im definitily getting a 6505+ 

breakdowns are okay if there well placed, but none of these deathcore bands know how to incorporate them into songs in a musical fashion....i dont know if anyone likes the band wormed but they have respectable breakdowns and kickass sounding snare (its JAZZY)...beware wormed is one of those ouuwi ouuwi ouuwi bands (not to be confused with bree bree bree, or anything of that fashion)


----------



## grants (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a JSX for sale... with a pedal thrown in front it would probably get the job done. ( and for cheaper than $1300 ) PM if interested. If not, best of luck brahz!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 25, 2009)

JSX isn't really suitable for death metal though. personally I don't like the tone on The Ills of Modern Man.

Fireball would do you nicely for death metal, as would a 6505+, it's up to you to try them and see what suits you best.


----------



## Harry (Mar 25, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> JSX isn't really suitable for death metal though. personally I don't like the tone on The Ills of Modern Man.
> 
> Fireball would do you nicely for death metal, as would a 6505+, it's up to you to try them and see what suits you best.



I dunno man, I've heard a lot of sound clips just all over the internet of guys using JSX amps boosted with an OD and they get sweet thrash/death metal tones
Sure, a 6505 would be the preferred go to amp for death metal tones from Peavey's range, but it seems people that know how to tweak the JSX amps can get them to do extreme metal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah I've heard JSX boosted for thrash, that works, but IMO JSX tone is to 'clean' for death metal. if I was in a death metal band, ENGL would be the first brand I would go to.


----------



## Harry (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, I get what you mean.
I guess for me, I'm such a lead orientated player, that 'cleaner' distortion of the JSX would me very suitable for me.
It's hard to say exactly what a death metal tone is, it's subjective to an extent.
I think, at least today anyway, a thrash metal tone can work as a death metal tone and vice versa.
I guess it depends on the exact sub genre too.
For technical death or tech thrash, you'd definitely want an amp with lots of clarity and something that is going to cater to all the lead guitar stuff, whereas if you play a 'less refined' style so to speak, you'd want a dirtier tone.
Having only used Peavey before but rarely ever heard an ENGL in the flesh, I can't speak for them too well.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 25, 2009)

well yeah if we're talking lead work then definitely the JSX. ENGLs have a much grittier, much more 'br00taL' sound to them, which is perfect for death metal IMO. if I was in a tech death metal band though, as you say you need all the clarity you can get, so I'd go JSX. but for standard, chunky death metal I'd defo choose an ENGL.


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2009)

defchime said:


> i hate 6505's cuz there being used by a bunch of deathcore bands and they all have the same damn tone, so i have no idea if the 6505 can get ma tones



the 5150 (6505) is probably one of the most legendery metal amps ever. A lot of bands have achieved seriously brutal tones from it and lastly dont discount something because bands you dont like use it. I dont like evergrey but i fucking love caparisons so i own one.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 25, 2009)

Depends on what you're after..I'm in a death/black metal band and I use a JSX and it sounds killer. True it's not for everyone but that's why I like it, it's tone is unique


----------



## sami (Mar 25, 2009)

defchime said:


> i think the owner of the store got raped or something



of course since you mentioned the word "rape" then Drakkar shows up


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2009)

i thouroughly recommend a VHT six X. a bit more than you planned to pay but will give you 10000000 times more amp than say an engl fireball (even the new version).

i should have new tracks up from my band so you can hear what one sounds like within the next month if you dont buy before then.


----------



## ross25 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey man,i play with an engl fireball and and i love the sound so much!

i used to have a 6505+ but the fireball wipes the floor with the peavey

the fire ball is really tight, djenty and powerfull, perfect for thesound your looking for!

my bands recordings use a fire ball

you can check out the tone here

www.myspace.com/paridian

theres also a vid there aswell of meplaying the fireball


----------



## abysmalrites (Mar 25, 2009)

Get a 6505+ and add another EQ to it. That's what I did and I don't sound like deathcore bs.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 25, 2009)

ross25 said:


> Hey man,i play with an engl fireball and and i love the sound so much!
> 
> i used to have a 6505+ but the fireball wipes the floor with the peavey
> 
> ...



djent, no djent, this man wants CHUG, no more djent, DOWN WITH DJENT


----------



## Anton (Mar 25, 2009)

VHT PITBULL UL
I play detahgrind\deathcore and this amp is the most brutal unforgiving amp that I have ever played.
I own one and probably will never replace it.


----------



## ToTheCore92 (Mar 25, 2009)

IMHO in the best amp i can possibly recommend for that kind of stuff would be the 6505. you can add another eq to it and make it sound alot better. the 6505s can sound however you want them to, you just have to tweak it and add a few things.. other than clean, its hopeless there imo. i mean it can be decent, but ehh. but, im not a clean player so its not a big deal I would take a framus cobra over a 6505 though. framus cobras are straight up brutal. the framus cobra has that high high savage gain that the 6505 has.. well maybe not quite as much, but plenty. you dont use all the gain on the peavey anyways. the framus also has really nice sparkly cleans(if you care about that). and the looks are like sex  its a prettyful head


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a Cobra and a 6505+ in my living right now. the 6505+ has ridiculous amounts of gain, but still sounds better with a boost. the Cobra doesn't have as much gain as you'd think, but the cleans are probably the best cleans I've ever heard.


----------



## defchime (Mar 25, 2009)

april 29th is my birthday so i'll probly get some more money and i'll order a v3 if its still $850....but if its any higher than that im probly goinna end up gettin a 6505+ or a fireball

most likely a 6505+ over the fireball cuz theres one at a guitarcenter about 45 minutes away and i'll try that shit out and buy it if its sounds are what i needs


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 25, 2009)

sami said:


> of course since you mentioned the word "rape" then Drakkar shows up



Sami....


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 25, 2009)

/\


----------



## budda (Mar 25, 2009)

The funny part about "your tone" is this:

once you get your tone, and you know what you sound like - you get that tone on any amp you play. The amp simply adds it's own flavour.

I've played my jsx and a dual rec halfie - i still sound like me regardless.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 25, 2009)

It looks like the amps you really want are just a little bit out of your stated range, so I agree that it might be worth it to just wait a little longer and save a little more.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> For 1300 hundred you could do a 6505+, mod it to original 6505 specs WITH bias mod and more, and have a mean ass 6505 that's even MORE aggressive and ballsy than the 6505, with adjustable bias, AND a good clean.



Dude. For $1300 hundred, he could get whatever the hell he wanted and then buy it all over again as a backup rig.


----------



## budda (Mar 25, 2009)

?

to the OP: if what you want is a bit out of your price range, wait and save. *Do Not Settle.*


----------



## defchime (Mar 25, 2009)

budda said:


> ?
> 
> to the OP: if what you want is a bit out of your price range, wait and save. *Do Not Settle.*


 
ru talkin to me?....what i want is right out of my price range thats why i am saving for it...i have enough for a bugera already but im not settleing for it.

i've yet to try the 6505 but i will next time im at this guitar center that i know has it...but if i dont like it im goin with the v3


----------



## budda (Mar 25, 2009)

why are you stuck between only those 2 amps, if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## defchime (Mar 25, 2009)

budda said:


> why are you stuck between only those 2 amps, if you dont mind my asking?


 
v3 is a good price and can get a good death metal type tone and has good cleans and shit...6505 is a pretty damn good price for what some say awesome brutal tone.....i dont really know if any other amp can hold up against these ones at that price, if it were up to me your skill would pay for the amp you get.

if you have any other suggestions for amps around the price of $1300 feel free to recomend them, but i think part of the reason why i want the 6505 or v3 is because there easily accessable to me....6505 being 45 minutes away and v3 being available online


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Mar 26, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Depends on what you're after..I'm in a death/black metal band and I use a JSX and it sounds killer. True it's not for everyone but that's why I like it, it's tone is unique



IIRC, that's because you've modded it to fuck and back... 

(Easy now, don't rape me...)

Oh, and as for the amp question - in that price range I'd say 5150/6505. Sling a Tubescreamer in front of it to boost it and turn the amp gain down (tightens the amp up a bit) and you've got a serious death metal amp right there...just make sure you get yourself a decent cab as well, perhaps a Vader 2x12 or 4x12?


----------



## budda (Mar 26, 2009)

you haev $1300?

that opens up used rectos, mesa mark III's...


----------



## sami (Mar 26, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Sami....



BWahahhaahahah!!! Never saw this one. Damn, how many poses do they have of this guy??


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 26, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Dude. For $1300 hundred, he could get whatever the hell he wanted and then buy it all over again as a backup rig.



That's true..I just mean if he wanted to go the 5150 route he'd have money left over to do other things.



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> IIRC, that's because you've modded it to fuck and back...
> 
> (Easy now, don't rape me...)



I didn't do THAT much. I loved the amp stock, and I would have been perfectly happy with it that way, but I had cash and I wanted to see what could be done to make it even better. Money damn well spent IMO and I'd recommend it to anyone who's found their amp and just wanted it tailored for them. Like a suit.

And I dun told you you was gonna get loved tenderly....don't make me change my mind


----------



## groph (Mar 26, 2009)

I think he meant $130,000.







....tenderly? I'm delicate like a flower.


----------



## zackkynapalm (Mar 26, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> djent, no djent, this man wants CHUG, no more djent, DOWN WITH DJENT



Awh, what's wrong with DJENT?!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 26, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's true..I just mean if he wanted to go the 5150 route he'd have money left over to do other things.





groph said:


> I think he meant $130,000.



Yup! $1300 hundred is $130,000. I'm just being a smartass, basically.


----------



## defchime (Mar 27, 2009)

What??? i have a budget of $1300, not $130,000...if i had $130,000 id probly kill someone cuz thats way too much money for a 16 year old unemployed uneducated metalhead stoner to have...lol


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 27, 2009)

defchime said:


> What??? i have a budget of $1300, not $130,000...if i had $130,000 id probly kill someone cuz thats way too much money for a 16 year old unemployed uneducated metalhead stoner to have...lol



Yeah, that was kinda my point.  I was just poking fun at Drakkar for referring to the "$1300 hundred" you had to work with. He meant $1300, but he said $130,000.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 27, 2009)

Dude, definitely start with the V3, try it for a weak, tweak the fuck out of it and then try out the 6505+.

Do all this within 10 days and you're laughin. you can make you decision then.

Remember: try them both with YOUR cab or the SAME cab.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 27, 2009)

Have you heard of Death Metal Hands? Death metal isnt a tone, Its an occurrance.

But go for ENGL just in case 



zackkynapalm said:


> Awh, what's wrong with DJENT?!



You. You're what is wrong with Djent


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> But go for ENGL just in case



^ this.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I didn't do THAT much. I loved the amp stock, and I would have been perfectly happy with it that way, but I had cash and I wanted to see what could be done to make it even better. Money damn well spent IMO and I'd recommend it to anyone who's found their amp and just wanted it tailored for them. Like a suit.



what did you do to your JSX dude? DTX stands for Drakkar Tyrannis X then


----------



## budda (Mar 27, 2009)

No one saw the part where i said "mesa mark III" did they


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2009)

the MK III will indeed deliver 'teh brutalz'


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 27, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^ this.
> 
> 
> 
> what did you do to your JSX dude? DTX stands for Drakkar Tyrannis X then



I'm having the amp adjusted for 6550 tubes, I modded the amp to give it a little more articulation and clarity, the main emphasis on the mod was to make the amp as thick and ballsy as possible. Still sounds like a JSX, only bigger and more suited to hang with other amps


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2009)

ah sweet man, you got clips?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 29, 2009)

Just one...I thought I posted it somewhere on this thread


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 30, 2009)

No-one has said anything about it; the V2.

Try one if you can. Im using a VMAX, and honestly, incredible sound. Not everyones cup of tea, but nothing is.


----------



## hairychris (Mar 30, 2009)

Used Marshall 8100... 

The 5150/6505 variants are savage sounding amps straight out of the box, but I've heard grind done with one of those Carvin Vai signature amps and that was lairy enough.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 30, 2009)

Drakkar, just checked out those vids man, tone is fucking killer!

I see what you mean now about how it accomodates death metal nicely.

damnit I want a JSX now!


----------



## groph (Mar 30, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> No-one has said anything about it; the V2.
> 
> Try one if you can. Im using a VMAX, and honestly, incredible sound. Not everyones cup of tea, but nothing is.


 

I reccommended a V2 in the OP's old thread, it should be in his list of amps he's wanting to try out. The MSRP of V2's are a bit steep but online they're around $1300. Which is still steep for a solid state (hybrid) amp but one needs to keep in mind that just because an amp has tubes it's not automatically the holy grail of tone. A V2 can hang with a 6505 or any other staple metal amp like a Rectifier with no problem at all, volumewise and tonewise.


I'm guessing the VMAX is the V2's daddy.

And hell, even the cheaper Randall G3 heads are absolutely killer. They're tight as fuck, lots of gain, usable EQ controls, along with a contour knob to fine tune your midrange. I also highly reccommend these, I want one myself one of these days simply because they're so no-frills and brutal.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

budda said:


> The funny part about "your tone" is this:
> 
> once you get your tone, and you know what you sound like - you get that tone on any amp you play. The amp simply adds it's own flavour.
> 
> I've played my jsx and a dual rec halfie - i still sound like me regardless.




As for the JSX, it is totally capable of deathgrindfaceripping. So is the 5150. 
Here's some rough demos with a JSX on one side and a 5150 through a Vader on the other:
GORGATRON


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 1, 2009)

groph said:


> I reccommended a V2 in the OP's old thread, it should be in his list of amps he's wanting to try out. The MSRP of V2's are a bit steep but online they're around $1300. Which is still steep for a solid state (hybrid) amp but one needs to keep in mind that just because an amp has tubes it's not automatically the holy grail of tone. A V2 can hang with a 6505 or any other staple metal amp like a Rectifier with no problem at all, volumewise and tonewise.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the VMAX is the V2's daddy.
> ...



Yeah, the VMAX is the flagship 

They're incredible amps, surprisingly warm for a SS amp, and absolutely killer tone. The EQ means it goes everywhere from looser, rawer tone to uber-tight, compressed gain. Massive stuff though


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

And speaking of Randalls, check out a T2. Very simple no-frills amp. Saw Sammy from Goatwhore using one and it was fuckin killer. Plus the amp's name can remind you of the greatest movie ever.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 2, 2009)

Randall is deathinitely a good suggestion.


----------



## budda (Apr 2, 2009)

Like veil of maya? Like born of osiris? get a V2!

PS: they use stupid low gain (well, VoM does)


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 2, 2009)

Neal said:


> And speaking of Randalls, check out a T2. Very simple no-frills amp. Saw Sammy from Goatwhore using one and it was fuckin killer. Plus the amp's name can remind you of the greatest movie ever.



+1. A very different beast to the V2 though, one is a massively featured amp with a 6 band EQ and so on, and the T2 is a no-frills, clean cut amp, but without the features.

EDIT: I think technically the T2 does have a more aggressive sound, though the V2 really is a truly epic head


----------



## jessehorror (Jul 2, 2009)

id say act like ur gona buy some thing seem really into it and try out the mesa dual road king and the triple rect then if u dont like them smash the guy in the teeth and take them any ways then sell them on ebay and buy what ever u want the road king is sick by the way i play a custom 2009 white alligator mesa road king 2 threw a hughes and kettner full stack and this thing is insane monster lows screaming highs super well balanched


----------



## Meldville (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2009)

defchime said:


> What??? i have a budget of $1300, not $130,000...if i had $130,000 id probly kill someone cuz thats way too much money for a 16 year old unemployed uneducated metalhead stoner to have...lol



Is your retardation mild or full blown? When I was fourteen I made $800 for one months work. Now I'm saving up for an Axe-FX, and will probably be able to nab it by the end of summer. So stop fucking whining, and use proper grammar. Thanks!



Scar Symmetry said:


> Drakkar, just checked out those vids man, tone is fucking killer!
> 
> I see what you mean now about how it accomodates death metal nicely.
> 
> damnit I want a JSX now!



Drakkar's JSX is modded to hell and back though


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 2, 2009)

jessehorror said:


> id say act like ur gona buy some thing seem really into it and try out the mesa dual road king and the triple rect then if u dont like them smash the guy in the teeth and take them any ways then sell them on ebay and buy what ever u want the road king is sick by the way i play a custom 2009 white alligator mesa road king 2 threw a hughes and kettner full stack and this thing is insane monster lows screaming highs super well balanched



Hello there! I'm English and I hear you're not fond of me, but I think I can change your mind. I'll keep it simple because I'm sure you'd rather do other things like chase roadkill on a freeway.

Instead of saying id...say I'd. After all, the "id" is, in Freudian theory, the division of the psyche that is totally unconscious and serves as the source of instinctual impulses and demands for immediate satisfaction of primitive needs.

Along the same lines...you're. This means you are.

Even though your A.D.D. keeps you from typing things fully, you should understand that it only takes a second to throw in little letters..like...oh...say..gonna for instance. Yes gona is fun, but it only takes a second to throw in that second "n". Same with you. After all, U is just a letter, not a word.

Spell check will help as well if you aren't sure how to spell tricky words like recto, through, and balanced.

Apostrophe..that's the ' you put in words. Words like I'd, you're, and don't. Try it sometime.

Another thing to try is periods. Periods indicate the end of a sentence and the word that follows the period gets capitalized. See how I did that? You should begin the first word of a sentence with a capital letter. Names should have capitals as well. It's a little hard to get at first, but you'll get it right with a little practice.

Commas help provide pauses to make things easier to read.

Now if we put it all together with a little bit of thought it would go something like this:

I'd say act like you're gonna buy something, seem really into it, and try out the Mesa Road King and the Triple Recto. Then if you don't like them, smash the guy in the teeth and take them anyway. Sell them on Ebay and buy what ever you want. The Road King is sick by the way. I play a custom 2009 white alligator Mesa Road King 2 through a Hughes and Kettner full stack and this thing is insane. It has monster lows, screaming highs, and is super well balanced.



See how nice that looks and how easy it is to read? Now you try...and remember..KNOWLEDGE IS POWER!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Rep'd! Should have bitched at the OP as well though


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 2, 2009)

This was the most recent offense..as it was a BUMPED THREAD...

STOP DOING THIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2009)

Fair enough, I actually didn't even realize he had bumped it


----------



## jessehorror (Jul 2, 2009)

get fucked with a broken bottle !


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 2, 2009)

jessehorror said:


> get fucked with a broken bottle !



You mean:

Get fucked with a broken bottle!

Or:
I'm sorry. I'm stupid.


I like that one better...don't you?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 2, 2009)

Oi, some of these new kids...


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

jessehorror said:


> get fucked with a broken bottle !



How about, "I'm sorry, I'll go back to HC and fit right in with the rest of the morons whose IQs match their shoe sizes."


----------



## onefingersweep (Jul 2, 2009)

I would recommend, ENGL Fireball, Savage, Powerball, just try them and see which one you like. There's plenty of other amps that is good for death metal also but ENGL is easy, just plug into the amp and go.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 2, 2009)

jessehorror said:


> get fucked with a broken bottle !



I recommend the same to you.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 2, 2009)

Owned!


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

Eric did something a mod does, yay!!!!!


----------



## sepherus (Jul 2, 2009)

The post bump era of this tread was full of epic lulz. 

In regards to the original topic, why did no one ever suggest a Peavey Rockmaster and power amp?


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 21, 2009)

Marshall 8100 or 8200! (stereo version) w/ a Randall or vader 2x15, the randall cabs have lots of low end without "shaking" i can't describe it, either way, they both do T3H 8R00T4LZ  both brootal deth in a box! no 1 thinks of marshall in metal w/ out a boost or something but u can play these w/ out any fx or boosts/overdrives/distortions and sound better than a 5150/6505!


----------



## avenger (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay well this thread turned out to be a laugh. Anyhow I am going to search for a quick answer here instead of creating a new thread.

I have an Ampeg VH140c on its way to my doorstep as we speak. This is all fine and dandy but I really need a cab to go with it! This is my first non-combo so I am a complete n00b so if I suggest something silly don't go to hard on me.

Alright I am looking at this (Bugera 212V-BK 2x12) because it fills out what I am looking for in a cab perfectly and is a fantastic price meaning no waiting to have an amp again. 

But the question is... is it decent or garbage?


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 22, 2009)

I think it'd be decent for a short time period. Given the amp head you bought and this thread title, i'm going to assume you're going for something brutal. If that's the case, Dying Fetus uses Vader cabinets when running the Ampeg. I'm not sure if that'd be within your budget, though, because I'm only familiar with the US prices. Maybe check out Basson or Avatar. 

If all else fails, you could probably find something used that is infinitely better than the Bugera for a bit more.


----------



## avenger (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah I have been searching the kijiji's and craigslists like a mofo. I would prefer to find something abit better used. Alot of stuff is 4x12 I find and I really dont have the room for it right now.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 23, 2009)

anyone know what the OP ended up going with?


----------



## petereanima (Dec 23, 2009)

avenger said:


> Okay well this thread turned out to be a laugh. Anyhow I am going to search for a quick answer here instead of creating a new thread.
> 
> I have an Ampeg VH140c on its way to my doorstep as we speak. This is all fine and dandy but I really need a cab to go with it! This is my first non-combo so I am a complete n00b so if I suggest something silly don't go to hard on me.
> 
> ...



i personally wouldnt go for a Bugera Cab. A very good match imho vor the VH140c is the good ol' Marshall 1960 - when we played with Dying Fetus, they didnt bring their Vader Cabs with them, but had Marshall 1960 cabs. the tone was monstrous.

they should be available used for cheap, and they are reliable!

my recommendation!


----------



## avenger (Dec 23, 2009)

petereanima said:


> i personally wouldnt go for a Bugera Cab. A very good match imho vor the VH140c is the good ol' Marshall 1960 - when we played with Dying Fetus, they didnt bring their Vader Cabs with them, but had Marshall 1960 cabs. the tone was monstrous.
> 
> they should be available used for cheap, and they are reliable!
> 
> my recommendation!


 Alright I will check this out. I mean if its good enough for dying fetus then I am sure its good enough for a jam warrior like me. 

Did they come in 2x12 format? I am really trying to stay away from a 4x12 as awesome as that would be I am not sure I have the space to really use something that big/loud right now!

Thanks for the recommendation, I can't wait to try this thing out. I am sure it will be a step up from my Laney combo!


----------

